# please help Miller Welder Question



## davidh (Jul 23, 2013)

*I’m goingto post this query on a few welding forums in hopes of getting some info fromsomeone.  I have a Miller Big 40 Welder. Ithas a 4 cylinder Continental 4 cyl gas engine and all of the decals for thefront panel / control panel are missing, probably due to its age.*
*I havecontacted Miller Customer Service for ANYTHING they could point me to fordecals or anything to help me out.   Theyhave given me part numbers to order, one is a “decal kit” for about $50 andanother is a new “front panel” for about $150. Neither part is returnable. . . special order only,  *
*I tried thefirst option, decal kit, and it’s nothing but the safety decals that are on theback of the machine.  $50 shot, I askedthe customer service person if this had all the control decals and she said “it’sa decal kit for the model number and serial number” I gave her, period. She wasreally not at all helpful, not knowing what she was talking about.  I tried to contact her again a few times andemailed her and got no response.  *
*My questionto you folks that are reading this, do you or anyone you knowhave one of these welders that have the control decals or have a picture orwould take a picture and email it to me? I would be soooo in debt for the information. . .*
*Thanks manytimes in advance, I’ll be hoping. .. . . . .. …
davidh*


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey dave,
 I just used the bing images search and found a bunch of them.Not knowing your mod year that all I can help you with.
******G*******


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 23, 2013)

Most would consider me a red guy.
However, regardless of Florida I consider myself color blind.
I don't know a Big 40 from the Back 40.

However, check out:

http://www.vannattabros.com/iron52.html

Perhaps you can cobble together what you need.
As gatorgrumpy suggested there are a lot of images on line.
Please let us know if you need more or different! 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 23, 2013)

" Gatorgrumpy" not till now. :lmao::lmao:
**G**
  Daryl : check your PM


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 23, 2013)

You might contact member 7A749 on Welding Web and see where he gets his decals and stuff.  He rebuilds all kinds of miller equipment and restores them to almost new condition.  He is a very stand up guy who may have the info you need or knows where to get it.  I use the same username on WW so you can feel free to mention that I recommended him to you.

Bob


----------



## truckin23 (Aug 9, 2013)

David you might try this place I got all my Lincoln and Miller decals from them when I refurbished them .

Good luck with it .  http://www.lincolncontrolplates.com/miller_welder_control_plates

Bob


----------



## Levi (Aug 17, 2013)

I used to be a Miller welding service technician, If I understand you correctly you do have the serial Number?  
With that information you can determine the year it was made. First 2 letters designate the year of the machine. A=0, B=1 ect. except they skip the letter "I".  as an example  SN JD174023 was made in 1983.  Unless it's older than a 1973.  The Business where I used to work is located in St Louis, MO  it's called Cee Kay Supply.  I believe my old boss still works there, his Name is Mike Pyatt. The guy has an incredible memory, and If your other possibilities fail, Then Call the main store which is located on Manchester road, and ask for him.  If the part you want is still available he'll find it for you. Mention my name, "Levi" and I bet he'll give you even better service.


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thats odd?  I got mine from my local welding supply that carries Miller.  Only need serial no.  But a couple years ago!


----------



## tripletap3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Try and give this guy a call, maybee he can help you. About 4 years ago I tried to buy some Millermatic 200 decals from my local dealer and had no luck. I saw this store on FleaBay and theye were able to get them for me. I see they also sell reproductions.


----------

